# Two weeks and counting...



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

Two weeks from today I am picking up my 4513TSW. I put another $200 on it today. I am down to $185 to go. Money is kinda tight due to the holidays.... grrr. The salesman even asked if I wanted to see it again. I couldn't help it. I even held an M&P .45 and it doesn't even come close to the comfort of the TSW. My friend ended up picking up a Springfield Champion 1911. Nice gun :smt023 So needless to say, I am psyched to pick it up soon. Now accepting donations!!!


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

As I said.... I haven't shot it yet. That's on tomorrow's agenda.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Very, very nice gun! I'll bet you will really enjoy it. Those TSW models are supposed to be well built pistols!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Fine looking pistol. I heard they are a very good shooter. Good luck with it.


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

Range report. I knew I should have brought more than 100 rounds. What an idiot for not thinking. I need to shoot this thing more as you can see... :smt023



















edit: 10 yrds


----------

